# Best of You Tube



## smokechase II (Sep 19, 2006)

Can you cut better than this?
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OdJ6Ewe3Aww

Stay beside the tree as it goes over but knock those wedges out:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MHZM_myqdto&NR

Work with a buddy for safety:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C1bnnQl4ei4

enviro anger:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VOls99_f-cU

Right tools for the job:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=09DerTnAWCM


----------



## pitkas (Sep 19, 2006)

"Right Tools For The Job" I hate to see them try to buck it up. I had a neighbor cut down his tree with a circular saw. It was painful to watch, took all day.


----------



## sawinredneck (Sep 19, 2006)

I thought that was a cordless drill I heard, it was, wow, and you all make fun of people using a sawzallopcorn: 
Andy


----------



## LarryTheCableGuy (Sep 19, 2006)

sawinredneck said:


> I thought that was a cordless drill I heard, it was, wow, and you all make fun of people using a sawzallopcorn:
> Andy


Wasn't that the same cordless pictured in the hardwood floor thread? A Ryobi I think it was...

.


----------



## aggiewoodbutchr (Sep 19, 2006)

All I can say is Whiskey, Tango, Foxtrot, over..:monkey:


----------



## RaisedByWolves (Sep 19, 2006)

Ok, let me get this straight, for the safety of the child they put her in the middle of the STREET????


OK, she probably was safer dodging traffic than being near those clowns when their running power tools, but I,,,,,Im speechless......


----------



## RaisedByWolves (Sep 20, 2006)

I WANT THIS!!!



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2YktcIqy03g&NR



Probably because its a homie, but still, I want one.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## belgian (Sep 20, 2006)

*helleluja !*

I wonder what that little guy in his buggy was thinking ...
evolution never stops to amaze me :monkey:


----------



## Bearclaw (Sep 20, 2006)

I never cease to be amazed by the stupidity of people.

Like RaisedbyWolves said... the kid prolly is safer dodging cars than with those people.

Wonder what arborist they had to call to come out and buck the tree?

-Cool chainsaw!!!!


----------



## RedWolf (Sep 21, 2006)

Man I need on of them saws. I wish you guys could have seen the guy down the road from me.I had this little homelite I would say maybe a 12 or 14" saw and was tryin to take out a 30 foot florida pine. I ended up getting my flatbed truck and had to hold the tree with the boom to keep the tree from falling on his house.I have never been scared to climb a tree but I swear I craped myself about halfway up that one.


----------



## aggiewoodbutchr (Sep 22, 2006)

smokechase II said:


> Can you cut better than this?
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OdJ6Ewe3Aww
> 
> Stay beside the tree as it goes over but knock those wedges out:
> ...



That the guy in the first video looked like he was trying to saw through it manually.

Check out this dillhole

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cs35nh6uAqk&mode=related&search=


----------



## curdy (Oct 24, 2006)

Here's a good one!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SXsztU979rE


----------



## trimmmed (Oct 24, 2006)

ATV logging 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J5jpeWG1F7c


----------



## Ekka (Oct 24, 2006)

Oh yeah there were some beauties in there.

The "right tools for the job" takes the cake ... that was a street tree they cut down too!


----------



## BlueRidgeMark (Oct 24, 2006)

danielmccurdy said:


> Here's a good one!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SXsztU979rE




Hey, that's the _right_ way! Better living through explosives!


----------



## BlueRidgeMark (Oct 24, 2006)

RaisedByWolves said:


> Ok, let me get this straight, for the safety of the child they put her in the middle of the STREET????




Looked like a cul-de-sac to me. If so, it might as well be a park. I spent part of my growing up years living on cul-de-sac, and we played out there all the time.


Other than getting my head run over that one time, there were no problems.... _*ERK!*_problems... _*ERK!*_problems... _*ERK!*_


----------



## UrbanLogger (Oct 24, 2006)

I like these videos, true professionals.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VPAkmpMBcD0


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2Q3P_OWcM2o


----------



## ShoerFast (Oct 24, 2006)

aggiewoodbutchr said:


> All I can say is Whiskey, Tango, Foxtrot, over..:monkey:



Copy "Whiskey, Tango, Foxtrot" SNAFU! over.


----------



## curdy (Oct 25, 2006)

UrbanLogger said:


> I like these videos, true professionals.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VPAkmpMBcD0
> 
> ...




Geez, watching people that know what they are doing, following the rules, and being safe...where's the fun in that!?

Just kidding! Those were good. I still love watching stuff like that. I can remember being around 5 and having my nose pressed up against the window all day as we had a bunch of big trees taken down. I sat on top of a desk in my room...wouldn't budge. My mom had to feed me breakfast, lunch, and a snack right there! opcorn: The only time I moved was when she asked if I'd like to take some water out to them, I thought I was big time stuff then!

In fact, I better stop watching all of these and get back to work!


----------



## curdy (Oct 25, 2006)

More good ones involving explosives  

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kldc_R9yfmQ

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=21mWwZOFxe4


What lightning can do...:jawdrop: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f6PJdAee7qY


----------



## TackleTree (Oct 26, 2006)

wonder what that sounded like. I have never seen anything like that.

What lightning can do...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f6PJdAee7qY


----------



## Blinky (Oct 27, 2006)

He shoulda just put an edge on that hatchet and got it done... I didn't know that all cowboys have chainsaws.

I'm no fan of Bradford pears and the like but it had to look better than that ragged stump. :bang:


----------



## treeseer (Oct 27, 2006)

Scroll down for the all-important Soil & Water Conservation candidate 

Candidate Videos (no music) http://www.nbc17.com/politics/10089042/detail.html

Anyone know how to copy this video? I want to use it for campaigning, but I only know how to open it, not copy it.


----------



## ktm250rider (Apr 1, 2007)

"Right tool for the job"
Hey, at least he put an "extension cord" in the tree to guide it down.

"ATV Logging"
Too bad he missed! Nothing like riding a quad with no protective gear on, let alone, SHOES!!!


----------

